# Talk Me Out Of It!!



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Please!! 

I'm getting broody i think. For the past few weeks i can't shake the idea of breeding Cookie and Bailee again. Even looking at the demon child they produced last time isn't working. 

I actually bought the nest box in from the garage today!  Not that i'm doing anything...hehe.


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

as long as you can look after the sprog and have room etc, why not lol


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Well if i do go ahead and breed (which i'm getting more and more tempted to do) the babies will be sold to good homes when they're weaned. That was the plan with the last clutch except there ended up only being one baby, lol. 

I get the giggles thinking about poor Gracie having to share a cage with Snickers for the duration of the breeding, lol. Last time she had a small cage to herself which she loved!! This time (if there is a this time) she'll have the pleasure of Snickyboo's baby flirtation.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Oh Bea, Do you really think you be will Able to Sell Snickers Brothers and sisters being as cute at what snickers is? Good luck haha.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I actually feel confident i would be able to. Not to mention there would be no choice in the matter, i have no space in my current cages, no handy money for more cages AND no space for more cages, lol!! I mean, if i really wanted i could squeeze in one more boy tiel and one more girl, but i think i'm quite happy with four permanent cresty residents in my room.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

lol i can't do it!!!! i just can't say don't have cute little babies....its physically impossible!!!! ..i'm sure Bailee and Cookie will enjoy being parents again....poor Gracie tho lol...nothing worse than when a teenage boy has a crush on u...kinda flattering but utterly embarrassing for a beautiful lady like Gracie...all I can say is that Snickers has good taste!!!


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Another aviary? just for tiels hehehe


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Bea said:


> Please!!
> 
> I'm getting broody i think. For the past few weeks i can't shake the idea of breeding Cookie and Bailee again. Even looking at the demon child they produced last time isn't working.
> 
> I actually bought the nest box in from the garage today!  Not that i'm doing anything...hehe.


Don't do it!!! Don't do it!!! Don't do it!!! Oh, go on then.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Well... If you sell MOST of the babies you will have enough $ to buy another cage. You know you want one!...I know...we're not helping!


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Pfft. I wonder if she thought we would actually talk her out of it =P


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I don't think so!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

You guys are about as helpful as my friend. She wants me to breed a mate for her girl.  In the space of about 30 mins she had me almost all the way convinced. This morning i've put Bailee in Cookie's cage, and Gracie with Snickyboo. No nest box yet, they need to get in the mood first...or rather Cookie does, lmao, Bailee's rearing to go.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

If you want to get her in the mood, petting her on the back a lot will help! Assuming that she'll let you do it of course.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Just think of poor Gracie in a cage with Snickers, even if it is a big cage  You don't think Snickers would try anything funny do you? Let us know what you decide


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

tielfan said:


> If you want to get her in the mood, petting her on the back a lot will help! Assuming that she'll let you do it of course.


:lol: She barely even lets me give her head scratches anymore. I might just put the nest box up and let that do the job, both her and Bailee got extremely interested when i was wiping it out this morning, lol!!


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

they are probably thinking woohoo!! or at least Bailee would be!!!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm back to being 100% undecided.  I was rearranging the perches and toys in the tiel cages this afternoon and as soon as Bailee glimpsed the nest box he went absolutely bananas, at me and especially at Gracie. If she were within 1m of him he went charging after her making his angry telephone sound. 

I do remember this aspect of breeding but i don't know if i can bear it at the moment, lol. Hence my renewed indecision.


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Well if you do, I'm sure you'll have no problem finding homes for them if they're all as cute as Snickers!


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

If you feel like Cookie and Bailee are capable of looking after babies again, and that you are capable of not worrying to much aswell!  Then go for it! 
You'll just have to put up with the changed Bailee again!! 
On the down side, will you be able to sell them all - if there will be any. And can you keep yourself from keeping them all...!? :lol:


I know were not really helping, but we know how good Cookie and Bailee are as parents!!


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

another helpless plead here....... I think you´ll find homes for the babies in the blink of an eye... if you were any closer I´d be there in a heartbeat and get a couple off of your hands...

I´m still waiting mine to want to go at it again and see if this time they end up hatching..


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Still tempted but undecided.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

hmmm hard choice....does he stay like it for long?


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Well it's only in the last month really that he's permitted me to give him head scratches again. Prior to breeding he was a mega smoochy boy.


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

muah ah ah ah ah yes....don't....do it.....don't.....do it ha ha ha ha you know ya wannnnnnnna so just go ahead and DO IT BABY YEAH!!!!!!!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Soooo helpful, lmao.  One of my friends is bringing me a supply of nesting material next week at school, so i'll wait till then at least.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

So I guess you have decided, let the angry telephone noises begin


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

You're heading into spring Down Under so the days are getting longer. That should help Cookie get in the mood!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

It's the 6th day of Spring in fact.  My favourite season.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Awwww, Snickers is going to get a little brother or sister!! I just know that they won't ALL be leaving home. LOL!!


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Bea said:


> One of my friends is bringing me a supply of nesting material next week at school, so i'll wait till then at least.


So does that mean yes?


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes of course that means yes! Bea is headed down that inextricable road to breeding! She keeps saying she is undecided yet she gets more and more prepared to go ahead. The subconscious mind occupies 95% of what we do. Even if she tells herself on a conscious level that she isn't going to...she's going to.
Please excuse me Bea for speaking about you in the third person...just think of it as your subconscious talking.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Bailee got some mega action this morning, and he knew what he was doing this time so there was no hopping on Cookie's back backwards or humping her wings.  He is yet to learn any decency though, he perched on Cookie's back to sing a victory song when he was done...just like last time.

Snickers was watching intently in the cage next door. Just think of the awful habits Bailee is teaching his son. Gracie should be afraid, very afraid!!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Just like a man!


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

A victory song after he scores?

Wow, he's _really_ a little man.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

lol i know...thats a little sad lol....i'd kick his butt if i were cookie


----------



## Tike2 (Jun 16, 2008)

You guys are tooo much!!!!!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

He managed to do the deed without a victory song this morning. I was very proud of him.  I put the nest box up yesterday, Cookie and Bailee are thrilled with it.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

haha Bea, How could you not =P


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

We all knew you would!


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

Oh Bailee... you kiss and teller......

I know it´s a bit far ahead.. but... YAY!!... can´t wait for pics..!!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I can't wait for the pic's either


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

if snickers plays his cards right he could mate up with gracie


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Oh Allen No. Snickers is Still a Teen. My Gosh. How old is he now Bea?


----------

